# Rayovac versus other brands...



## mldollins

Rayovac claims their batteries last as long as duracell.

At menards, They have 48 pack rayovac AA and AAA for 6.99 after rebates...

What are your thoughts on Rayovac?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I've always had the best performance with Duracells.
Battery life varies according to lots of things, so it's really hard to say for sure without testing them yourself


----------



## Cabin Fever

Are they "alkaline" or just "heavy duty" batteries? If alkaline, I'd buy them.


----------



## mldollins

alkaline...

also another question...what is the point of heavy duty batteries? You can get like 12 for a dollar at the dollar tree. But they don't last.


----------



## greif

rayovac is all chineese..... the north tech from menards come from the same factory for less and just as good as rayovac but not as good as duracell..... did you know energizers all all us made..

eneloop rechargeables are great


----------



## Battery Shill

I work for Rayovac on the tech side of things in Madison, WI. I will try to set the record straight here without being a shill for the company. Also I'm not sitting in my cubicle searching for Rayovac on message boards to respond. I follow HT with another username.

First of all, Rayovac isn't "all chineese", all of the Alkaline batteries are made in Fennimore, WI. There is no Chinese production. There are some european factories, and the Heavy Duty batteries are made in Guatemala. North Tech is chinese made private label "Heavy Duty" grade.

Regarding "lasts as long as Energizer", "lasts as long as Duracell", these are called parity claims and are verified using professional battery testing equipment that test open current voltage and capacitance. If these were incorrect, Energizer or Duracell would sue for false advertising and then Rayovac would have to remove these claims. You can't trust your neighbor or a buddy to tell you that this one or that one is better, battery testing equipment says they (at the same grade level) are all pretty much the same.

Heavy Duty/General Purpose cells are closer to the original battery technology using ammonium chloride/zinc chloride as electrolyte. They're perfectly okay for low drain applications like flashlights or clocks, and I would recommend buying them over alkalines for that reason. But the technology is limited and they don't have good high drain capability. Rayovac's are made in Guatemala because that's where the big market is, developing countries, because they're the cheapest.

The normal alkaline batteries are pretty equivalent between the three major brands - Rayovac Alkaline, Energizer Max, and Duracell Coppertop. From a SHTF perspective they'll last 6-7 years no problem. 

Next grade up is Rayovac Proline, Duracell Ultra Advanced, and Energizer has some lithium products. You'll want these for cameras and such.

All rechargeables are made abroad, usually in Asia, due to the supply constraints of rare earth metals (Lanthanum, Erbium etc.) used in Nickel Metal Hydride (NIMH) cells. No NIMH cells will have the "memory effect" that was a known problem in NiCd. In reality, even with environmental concerns, everyone prefers the alkaline disposables.

Which one do I think is the best? Whichever is cheapest out of the three major brands. Think about when the last time you saw Rayovac TV ads compared to the Energizer bunny or Duracell Coppertop ads. That could tell you why they're often cheaper.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I'll add that I always check the expiration dates. I've had batteries self-discharge over time on the shelf.

The dollar store batteries are a quick source a carbon rod for experiments (outside or in a well ventilated area).

What I would love to see come back around are the old nickel iron potassium hydroxide Edison cells, especially for home power off grid applications. No environmental problems, last nearly forever with care, and robust. The downside is they self discharge quick. 

All-in-all though, if you have ever attempted to make a simple battery, ANY of the manufacturers do wonders where the average guy can fail in dozens of ways.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

greif said:


> rayovac is all chineese..... the north tech from menards come from the same factory for less and just as good as rayovac but not as good as duracell..... did you know energizers all all us made..
> 
> eneloop rechargeables are great


rayovac was in madison wisconsin , i have had good experiences with the rayovac but don't have any real good head to head comparisons with duracell or energizer , rayovac are sold alot here in wisconsin.


----------



## unregistered5595

Consumer Report tested the batteries from major competitors a number of years ago, they reported that the competitors and Rayovac were all the same in performance. They recommended buying the least expensive, usually Rayovac was (at that time)/is (now) the least expensive.

Battery Shill, excellent, informative, factual post, glad you are here to help. It was encouraging also to know they are American made too, the Rayovac Alkaline.


----------



## Jim-mi

Yes that Rayovac info is appreciated. 

WOW . . made in WI.........


----------



## Rourke

Excellent info - I buy alkaline of many brands - whatever is cheapest. I often buy AA alkalines at a local autoparts store due to the price - and have found them to be the equal of any of the name brands. They most likely are made in the same factory as one of the name brand lines.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------

